# Mahindra 4035



## Poppii

I've had the Mahindra 4035 tractor almost a year, put only 50 hours on it. It's had one problem after another from day 1. When I get it to run, it works fine, but... First problem (BTW, still working on resolving it) starts great when it's cold. If I need to stop, or choke it while it's hot, it won't re-start for about 3 hours. Won't turn over, nothing! Second problem - leaking hydraulic hose, spitting fluid all over the cockpit, my shoes etc. Third problem - gets stuck either in gear, or between gears. Carried it to dealership once, mechanic jiggled the linkage, said it's fine. Since then, I've had to jiggle the linkage 5 or 6 times. The only way to shift gears is to very slowly go up and then right or left. It won't slide in gear AT ALL. 4th problem - now there's a fuel line leaking. It's been on order for weeks. Is there something magical about a Mahindra fuel line??? It's still under warranty for now, but what happens when that time ends? I bought it new, and am frustrated that I can't use it when I want to. If I could keep it running long enough, I think I'd trade it for a JD.


----------



## jdm1956

I have a 2010 Mahindra 4035 currently 60 hours. My fuel line was leaking and found to be defective. I've also had a defective hydraulic line which also was leaking. Must have been a bad batch of hoses or in need of recall.


----------



## j33

jdm1956 said:


> I have a 2010 Mahindra 4035 currently 60 hours. My fuel line was leaking and found to be defective. I've also had a defective hydraulic line which also was leaking. Must have been a bad batch of hoses or in need of recall.


I have a 2012 4035 at 120 hrs. new motor due to defective coupler behind air filter , causing motor to be dusted, leaking bad main hydraulic line, air in hydraulic lines and now problem with fuel system sucking air. It has been in the shop more than in use. This tractor now has 170 hrs and still not running. Nothing but problems from day one.


----------



## beyondsidewalks

I have a 2012 4035, 144 hrs, and have had the same fuel line sucking air issue. On my tractor this only happened when I was pushing the tractor hard, mowing or moving big bales of hay a long distance. Turned out to be the hose that connects to the diesel solenoid. I tried cutting it and replacing the bad section of hose but that made the problem better, didn't fix it. Had to purchase the entire hose/plumbing part and that seems to have corrected the problem. "I think I'd trade it for a JD" I'm beginning to share your sentiment.


----------



## DPSBrady

I have a 2010 4025 and it's been one problem after the next. Somehow, small pieces of rubber are getting inside the diesel tank. Blows white smoke, looses power and then wont start. Have to remove the fuel lines from the pump, blow air back into tank and clear lines. Then I have to remove the internal filter. NOBODY at a local Mahindra dealer can tell my where the rubber pieces are coming from. I've had the tank taken off and pressure washed, check for algae, etc but nobody can or wont take the time to find the problem.


----------



## boud81

Could the rubber be coming from your fuel pump hose? I seen a fuel hose come apart on inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

